# Anybody here???



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just thought I'd take a peek inside, bummer, no one here yet. Well, thought I'd throw in my celeste 2-cents. My ev2.


----------



## import silvia (May 22, 2003)

Hey, I'm number 2!

Wait, that sounds really bad.


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*cool bike*

Wow! That is a great looking bike. What's its vintage?

I'll admit - when I first saw the Celeste Bianchis, I hated them. For years, I couldn't stand the sight of that green. 

But I'll be damned - I find myself, as time has passed, really, really liking the things now. 

Anyway, I do not ride a Bianchi, but I now appreciate them.


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*my bici*

Thanks Sao, my bianchi is a 2000 ev2, repainted celeste. It's set up with chorus 9, and proton wheels with some other bits and pieces.


----------



## grandemamou (Jan 31, 2004)

*Old school meets new school*

If it wasn't for the Mega tube you'd had me.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

How could the wheels be Protons if the front says Nucleon?

Kiwi Rider


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*yer right!*

sorry, early onset of tempoary alzheimers or brain fart. I have put the
nucleons onto another bike, this is an older pic. sorry for the confusion


----------

